# Phlogius Stents pictures



## opticle (Mar 6, 2009)

G'day everyone,

heres some pics of my Stent's this is probably my favourite tarantula in my collection although the one i have is not particularly Defensive, although very fast/ webs lots and eats like a Queen-- hope you enjoy  




























cheers,


----------



## olablane (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice!!! How big is she? I have 4 Australian Ts, Want to get more. The available ones are really nice, but expensive. I really like them. My favorite that I have is S.sp. Woodstock.


----------



## opticle (Mar 6, 2009)

hey mate,

i would say very close to 10cm hopefully in her next moult she will show some of her beautiful blue post moult colours.

these guys grow to an average of 16cm but i've heard some get to around 18


----------



## dragonblade71 (Mar 7, 2009)

That is amazing how fast the Stents moves in the video. Lightning quick, especially the retreat!


----------

